# Sie dürfen hier nicht rauchen. / Sie dürfen nicht hier rauchen.



## Piliver

Hola,

Siempre tengo la duda de dónde colocar la negación "nicht" en las oraciones con verbos modales y con el perfekt. ¿Depende de los complementos del verbo o hay alguna regla más o menos general? 
Por ejemplo, cuál de estas dos oraciones sería la correcta:

1) Sie dürfen hier nicht raufen.
2) Sie dürfen nicht hier raufen.

¿O podrían ser las dos válidas?


----------



## Captain Lars

Las dos son correctas.

Por ejemplo, la chica Erna de 10 años va al profesor y dice: "Herr Lehrer, Peter und Max raufen schon wieder!" Responde el profesor: "Na und?" Erna, indignada: "Manno... sie dürfen hier nicht raufen!!!"

Por lo general, la variante 1) es la variante neutral y estandar. La variante 2) se emplea si le precede algo contrario.

Dicho sea de paso, ¿querías decir "rauchen" en vez de "raufen"?


----------



## Piliver

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.
Sí, quería poner rauchen...


----------



## Captain Lars

Me doy cuento que he destruido mi propio ejemplo. Erna dice: "Manno... sie dürfen aber nicht hier raufen / rauchen."

Supongo que mi aberración te ilustra la prevalencia de la variante estándar 1).


----------



## Piliver

Supuse que algo faltaba, pero la aclaración que hiciste de las dos variantes fue suficiente. Ahora ya sí que está totalmente claro.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## sanne13

Tut mir leid, dass ich auf Deutsch antworte, aber mein Spanisch ist nicht so gut.

"Nicht" verneint den Begriff, vor dem es steht:

1. "Sie dürfen hier _nicht rauchen_." ist der Standardfall.

2. "Sie dürfen _nicht hier _rauchen." betont "hier": Sie dürfen nicht hier rauchen, aber draußen vor der Tür dürfen sie es.


----------



## Piliver

Sanne13, danke für das Beispiel! Das ist sehr klar.


----------

